# Art Asylum's New Enterprise-E



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

I found these interesting pics of a prototype of the new Enterprise-E from Art-Asylum. I think it is supposed to be the revamped version from Star trek Nemesis from what I can tell from the pictures. WOW! This this looks to be extremely accurate. I think it is the most accurate rendition of the Enterprise-E I have ever seen, well at least of the Nemesis version. I just hope that the "toy" is not going to have that enormous gap across the center in the final release version. The Bandai is not near as accurate. They say its due out soon, but I wish I had a date. Has anyone seen it before? Also Can anyone tell me when its coming out?


http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/ent-sla-bottom.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/Ent-E-front-sla.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/ent-e-3atr-sla.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/ent-sla-aft.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/ent-e-3-qtr-beuat-sla.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/captureD92.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/EnterpriseE1.jpg


----------



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

I've been following the development of that beauty on the AA boards since I got my _Enterprise_-A over a year ago. I know that it's been delayed for several years now, and is supposedly now poised for a Q42005 release. I won't be holding my breath, however.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Well if things go as Diamond Select and Art Asylum have stated, they will get quicker at releasing these items. They allegedly have another ship already in the works to release next year though they are not announcing what it is. Also have some props and more figures on the way. They are apparently saving it all for the 40th anniversary.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

As I stared at my Art Asylum NX and E-A the other day I wondered whether they had abandoned the license. I'm glad they haven't, even if it's just a toy.

José
Waiting for the release of a TOS E


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I'm expecting that next year's Art Asylum ship will be the original series TV Enterprise.

The Enterprise E looks great though. Based on prices of their previous ships, I'd expect this one to be very reasonably priced.
Huzz


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Dave Hussey said:


> I'm expecting that next year's Art Asylum ship will be the original series TV Enterprise.


That would be totally awesome !!!
Hope it turns out *BETTER * than Playmates Toys version.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

JGG1701 said:


> That would be totally awesome !!!
> Hope it turns out *BETTER * than Playmates Toys version.


What is wrong with playmates version?


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Lots, The bottom of the saucer is too pointy, the nacelles are too narrow, The pylons are too thick, the saucer is too thin, the secondary hull is a bit too thin and the part appears to be the wrong shape. Im sure there is more but Its been a long time since I had the model. I actually sold it a couple years ago on ebay.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

The-Nightsky said:


> What is wrong with playmates version?


Nothing is really _wrong _ with it.
Just wish it was more lifelike, ya know with the "spinning" bussards etc... :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I've got Art Asylum's NX and TOS Phaser, they're both very nicely done.


----------



## britt1701 (Mar 30, 2002)

I like the AA stuff I have. Do wish they would make a TOS Enterprise and Klingon ship!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I saw the AA _Enterprise_-E in San Diego a few months back, and was very impressed. I would also like to see an original series ship.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

JGG1701 said:


> Nothing is really _wrong _ with it.
> Just wish it was more lifelike, ya know with the "spinning" bussards etc... :thumbsup:


I see...I kinda like it...I have one but the stickers suck and they are yellowing with age....I had heard this was modeled after the ertl 18 incher...is this true? and would those decals work?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm not sure what scale the E-E is going to be, but both the NX-01 and the refit are both 1/750 scale. It's WAY to bad they didn't happen to a nice even 1/700.

I like the size of these ships much better than I like the 1/1,000 scale stuff.

I'm also very happy I didn't spend my money on the Bandai stuff. These (the AA stuff) were great filler while waiting for the 1/350 scale stuff from PL.

Even though these aren't models, they're great for holding in your hand and going 'Whooooosh' with a fly-by.

Keep it up AA.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

The-Nightsky said:


> I see...I kinda like it...I have one but the stickers suck and they are yellowing with age....I had heard this was modeled after the ertl 18 incher...is this true? and would those decals work?


The 22 inch cut away's decals should be just right for that toy.


----------

